# any news of 2008 dura-ace?



## rbike (Apr 9, 2006)

any news of changes in dura-ace group?

11, 12 speeds..

carbon shifters?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nope. No news as yet. 

Wow you posted a year after joining RBR????


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

Cannondale are releasing a new all carbon bike with "ultegra SL" assuming Ultegra stands for super light. the date is July


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

On some early release bikes that show dura ace, it looks as if though their are not to be any changes made. They are working on Dura Ace-Electronic at the moment, so I guess all the R&D is focusing in on that.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

To me, the Ultegra SL is nothing that great... the weight savings aren't that impressive. SRAM Rival is lighter than the SL in all parts, EXECPT for the crankset, which is in the mid 700s. 

Shimano spent all of their time on the mid range groups for 08. The new Deore XT and the Ultagra SL is where the money was spent. 

Oh, and the shadow RDs for MTB too.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Wait and see when the DA carbon rear derailluer and carbon cranksets hit the market, we will see how long Sram is still in contention.......


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

g-Bike said:


> Wait and see when the DA carbon rear derailluer and carbon cranksets hit the market, we will see how long Sram is still in contention.......


Why? Carbon will make DA shift faster?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

electric shifting is the next step, thats what id look for in 08. campy already has a system and is running it on a few bikes on the tour


----------

